# New from Cincinnati OH..



## hallboy (Apr 30, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* John. Have fun here.


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome man!! I live a bit north of Cincy and work near Fields Ertel Road at a Tech place called OSIS.
Where abouts are you shooting in Cincy? If you ever plan on doing any deer hunting get a hold of me. I like going out on a bow hunt!
Enjoy the site and your return to archery!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

